# Troubleshooting My TC Scout



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

Went to the range the other day to shoot the TC Scout I inherited from my Dad. Loaded it up, placed the cap, and fired, but the charge didn't ignite. Tried two more caps, and still no go. The caps went off just fine, of course, but for some reason, the charge wouldn't ignite. The guy next to me suggested that the bottom of the barrell may be too wet. Any suggestions on what to do to fix the problem? Thanks in advance.


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

Before you you loaded did you run a dry patch down the barrel and fire 3 or 4 caps threw it?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Hopefully you have some loose powder laying around. Pull the nipple and put in a few grains of dry loose powder then put the nipple back on. Cap up and it should fire. Don't expect it to ignite right away, it will probably hang-fire on you, so watch the muzzle and keep it down range.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Possibly your nipple is plugged.
Run a pin through it and then do as Bears But suggested.


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

Guess I assumed he had got the round out. That is the best way to clear the barrel, but to prevent it next time do what I suggested.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

You are right muzzlehunter. At the very least you should pop at least one cap before you load it up. Swabbing the barrel is for sure the quickest way to get the bulk of the moisture/oil out of the breech area.


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks guys! I'll let you know how it goes.


----------

